# saintly's low light plant IWAGUMI



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, i'm trying to attempt an iwagumi using some different plants. i.e crypts and moss.

this scape is the follow on from my LFS display and it's in the same tank.

here's a few images. nothing is final on the layout but it gives you the first impressions.




























i'll have the "final layout" @ the weekend.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice first impression.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks veloth 

i fell short with stone, so i've changed the layout slightly, going down the more traditional layout.

here's what the final layout is like.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

The new layout is better. The first picture reminds me of a scene from a movie my daughter watched as a child "The Never Ending Story".


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice job. Like the detail around the base of the rock structures. Has a dramatic look that I think you'll have to plant carefully to maintain.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Good grief. It's beautiful as it is. You've got an excellent eye. Just leave it as it is and tell folks it's your "pet rock" habitat.


----------



## apm (Jul 1, 2009)

lol pet rocks... hahaha i left my hc emmersed for a month with a nice rockscape and my parents thought I was collecting rocks as a new hobby. They finally called me on it a month later, and I told them why I was doing that. they laughed their ass off as theyreally though those were my pet rocks. By the way the iwagumi looks awesome... cant wait to see it with plants


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

wow, thanks guys 

A slight adjustment to the main stone and should be just about done. 

really guys, thanks for the encouragement and the kind comments.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This looks great. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

and so a little more adjustment and i think it's done.

here's a quick pictorial through the hard scape design.




























and finally










many thanks for your interest and comments


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Now the final one above is what I love the best. In the second scape the main stone on the left looked un-natural because it's banana shaped position. Now it looks a lot more natural and balanced. Well done sir!


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the one with the wood. I'd almost keep it dry lol. I'd either choose that or if you really want an iwagumi, go for the last one.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

so, this is now no longer low light 

it contains HC grass etc....










here's the manager with his new set up...










hopefully better images tomorrow


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Veloth said:


> The new layout is better. The first picture reminds me of a scene from a movie my daughter watched as a child "The Never Ending Story".


hahaha


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the way you resolved it--it is well-balanced.

I wish that they LFS's over here would take the time to build such beautiful planted displays. In a typical independent store in the US you might see a large and showy reef tank, and an African rift lake cichlid tank, but plants are still of secondary importance in most. Sometimes the planted tanks will look pretty nice with healthy plants, but be filled with stuff for sale.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Saintly, I love this setup this is going to grow in beautifully!

*
Sidebar: Hahaha	:biggrin:"rock biter"*


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks guys.

Hey Devin, over here in the UK, the planted tank scene is still unheard of to a degree. So many customers are either knocked sideways when they see one, or just dismiss it completely...which amazes me.

For me, this is a great avenue for me to practise my aquascaping, it means i can have at least 3 tanks running and only pay for 1....my home tank.

here's it is on completion yesterday and everything running. The Oliver Nature soil is brilliant when it come to filling with water, the clarity speaks for itself.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

a couple more images after the filters running for 24 hours.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

a little pictorial update.

fish added.

15 x gold tetras
shrimp
ottos.

i've only seen the tank twice since setting up but i'm pleased with the outcome so far....


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I love it! Especially the closeup shots. I think the full frontal shot it would look even better if the tank was not so tall. It makes the main stones look smaller than they really are


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

The setup looks great! esp since the plants started to fill in.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks travis.

i'm even thinking of entering this into AGA even at just 5 weeks old! it may look a little better in 2 weeks time.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Now with fish! This looks great.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

saintly said:


> thanks travis.
> 
> i'm even thinking of entering this into AGA even at just 5 weeks old! it may look a little better in 2 weeks time.


Thats what I like to hear 

AC


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

it was you that gave me the idea andy.

thanks devin


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

If you need more HC to fill in the gaps let me know quickly. I go on hols on Tuesday. I have more than enough to fill whatever you want.

AC


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

i'm good mate, i'm going to look in the morning, if so i'll grab some ya but i reckon i wont need it. it's almost ciovered as it is 

thanks anyway.

the shoal is to be doubled tomorrow


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

How is it going?
Any Updates?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it! Just beautiful...

If I may be so bold as to make a suggestion (although it's a little late, now), what do you think of the idea of removing that glass lip from the inside of the tank? My 2ft had the same thing and I trimmed it the last time I did a re-scape. Looks sooooo much cleaner now. Mmmmmmmm, rimless


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice. So neat that you can do this for "work"! I would think it would really help to sell inventory.

Why not enter it in the APC 2010 contest if you don't do the other one?


----------

